# Why I chose Trek this time



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I picked up my new 2012 5.2 last night! It came down to a Spesh Tarmac or the Trek. I tend to switch bikes often and I liked the HTC colored Tarmac Expert as my next bike. Then I spotted the understated black 5.2. Both have Ultegra components but the edge went to Trek because it comes with the new black model parts. MSRP is $3900 for the Spesh and $3450 for the Trek. Both can be had for under MSRP but the Trek is the less expensive. Point two for Trek. Spesh has come up with something called a mid compact crank for the Tarmac but I'm an old guy so I need the 50/34 compact crank.Trek again. And lastly I see a lot of Specialized and Cervelo bikes on the weekend so Trek has become a niche bike around here. So I've got a bike I won't see many more of on the Saturday ride! First ride tomorrow and I can hardly wait! 
PS. After putting on my Dura Ace wheels the bike weighed in at 15.6lbs in a 54cm with pedals and cages.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Good Luck with your new Trek Mandone 5.2. I just picked up my brand new 2012 Madone 4.7. I had a budget to meet and the 4.7 has everything I want and one of the lowest priced carbon fiber, Ultegra equipped bike. Plus I'm sort of a Trek guy.
I'm going to leave what is stock on the bike for now. Friend gave me his Cateye wireless, store owner found me used Dura-Ace pedals for less than half price and for now I cannibalized my old 2004-2100, by taking for now the cool but heavy Topeak adj. cage and hand pump. Did you weigh the bike less tube/tool pack and bottle cage and bottle?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Weighed without bottles, bag, or computer.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I work in Morgan Hill, CA, near Specialized. We've even done work at our shop for them. I have 2 Specialized bikes hanging in my garage now, 1 mtb , 1 road. 
I just upgraded my 1989 road bike. I went out of my way to get something other than a Specialized. Sadly my only reason is that I see SO many out there. I don't have anything bad to say about their bikes. I just wanted something different, which is kind of silly.
Anyway, around here I see Specialized, Trek and Cervelo more than any others. I certainly don't look down on those bikes. In fact, these bigger companies have great R&D which trickles down to all. 
PS the guys @ Specialized are very cool.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I did the opposite.
I had a Trek OCLV the first year they made it.
Rode it until the BB broke and then Trek replaced it with a 2000 5500.
Rode that until last year when I picked up a 2010 Tarmac SL3 S-Works.
I really enjoyed riding the Treks but when I test rode a new Madone it didn't feel like that much of a difference, which for some is a good thing. I have nothing bad to say about Trek other than they threw Greg under the bus because Lance was selling a lot of bikes for them.
Didn't think I would end up with a Tarmac but after test riding Trek, Cervelo, Cannondale, Look, Parlee and Time it was the winner. Also helped that the dealer was friendly but I did have to wait 3 months for the frame.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

FYI: From now on, people who refer to Specialized as "Spesh" will be stabbed in the liver.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

I ride a Spesh - my Spesh is awesome!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> FYI: From now on, people who refer to Specialized as "Spesh" will be stabbed in the liver.


I have always wanted to write this but you actually did.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> I have always wanted to write this but you actually did.


Note my tagline: "Misanthropic Bastard". It ain't just kiddin' around.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> I really enjoyed riding the Treks but when I test rode a new Madone it didn't feel like that much of a difference, which for some is a good thing.



I think what happens with any of these bikes is you hit the plateau of diminishing returns. At that point really no bike will satisfy your expectations. The other factor is you keep throwing money at these things and you have to tell yourself it is better for self-justification.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Milk-Bone said:


> I think what happens with any of these bikes is you hit the plateau of diminishing returns. At that point really no bike will satisfy your expectations. The other factor is you keep throwing money at these things and you have to tell yourself it is better for self-justification.


I think there is a good deal of truth to that. 
It ends up that different bikes feel different but are they really better?
I really do believe there have been improvements in carbon technology over the past 10 years and that my 2010 bike does seem like an improvement over the 2000 bike.
I am satisfied with it but there is always the underlying curiosity about bikes I did not test ride.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> FYI: From now on, people who refer to Specialized as "Spesh" will be stabbed in the liver.


I concur. At first I didn't even know what the hell he was talking about.. :mad2:


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> FYI: From now on, people who refer to Specialized as "Spesh" will be stabbed in the liver.


Amen.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Lick Skillet said:


> I ride a Spesh - my Spesh is awesome!


Is Spesh a new brand? I have not seen any Spesh bikes on the road.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> I did the opposite.
> I had a Trek OCLV the first year they made it.
> Rode it until the BB broke and then Trek replaced it with a 2000 5500.
> Rode that until last year when I picked up a 2010 Tarmac SL3 S-Works.
> ...


Greg who? Are you on a first name basis with him?


----------

